# Ramadan 2010



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please see this thread in the Dubai forum as the facts are relevant throughout most of the Middle east.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/50465-ramadan-2010-a.html#post315342

-


----------

